# M3 Owners: Envious of other M3 Owners?



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

Nice day for a change here in NYC, so Im driving around with my friend and I have not seen a E46 M3 in sight, how I long to see another M3 on the road, it makes me smile. I usually give a thumbs up or smile in recognition of our pleasure in driving his car.

Im in Alpine NJ, and one M3 driver in Grey, with aftermarket wheels and some work on the M3, looked great, makes a turn while I am waiting for a light. I smile right at him, ya know, other words Im indirectly congratulating him on his nice ride, but he's got this GRIN.....the first thing that came to my mind was "You are a D I C K!", hey you are not the only one with aftermarket wheels on a M3.

Again, a M3 grey convertible, just drives on by, no recognition, nothing, on the Henry Hudson coming into the city. I wanted to say Hey whats up, but nothing. 

IMO, if you own a M3 and dont at least smile or nod to another M3 owner and just ignore the person cheering you on...then IMO, I think you are a D I C K! or just a jealous P R I C K, hey YOU ARE NOT THE ONLY ONE WITH THIS CAR, SO GET OFF THE HIGH HORSE.

Then again, they may be just very anti-social....oh well.. :thumbdwn: :tsk:


----------



## blacksi (Mar 24, 2004)

Just got mine so I haven't passed any M3's yet. But, my wife drives a jeep and everyone waves to each other in jeep's especially if you tops are down. I thought it would be similar with M's but haven't found out yet.


----------



## safetywork (Dec 10, 2003)

You'll probably find the type of response you want from fellow forum members or CCA members. :dunno:


----------



## batmanm3 (Jan 28, 2004)

here in BC, lots of M3s....don't get many waves though on the street

I like to think it's because the closing speeds are too fast rather than we are a antisocial bunch :dunno: 

Also tends to blend in with the other 3 series especially those with the M-sport package.


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

Riuster said:


> IMO, if you own a M3 and dont at least smile or nod to another M3 owner and just ignore the person cheering you on...then IMO, I think you are a D I C K! or just a jealous P R I C K, hey YOU ARE NOT THE ONLY ONE WITH THIS CAR, SO GET OFF THE HIGH HORSE.
> 
> Then again, they may be just very anti-social....oh well.. :thumbdwn: :tsk:


You strike me as a very high-strung person. Maybe that guy was embarassed someone else might think he knows you. :rofl:

(Seriously though, c'mon man, do you really need to get offended when someone else doesn't notice/acknowledge that he purchased the same product you did? You have no idea what's going through that guy's mind and shouldn't assume he's a prick just because he didn't give you a freakin' thumbs up, let alone get worked up over it. I mean, maybe he was grinning cause he was high or was getting serviced by his passenger or something.)


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

FenPhen said:


> You strike me as a very high-strung person. Maybe that guy was embarassed someone else might think he knows you. :rofl:
> 
> (Seriously though, c'mon man, do you really need to get offended when someone else doesn't notice/acknowledge that he purchased the same product you did? You have no idea what's going through that guy's mind and shouldn't assume he's a prick just because he didn't give you a freakin' thumbs up, let alone get worked up over it. I mean, maybe he was grinning cause he was high or was getting serviced by his passenger or something.)


high strung..hahaha..yeah maybe..nahhh..Im not offended..but...usually 3 out of 5 M3 owners I see on the road, its a big cheer..but..I guess its not anymore....I approach some and some approach..me..and we talk a little on the road at tolls etc...its a small fun chat or just a cheer.

But the guy had a GRIN, he stared with a grin, then he peeled out, reved his engine.......I dont know..but that seems like a sign of just bitterness. I think my assumption is right, he probably was a Ex-WRX owner. :rofl:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Riuster said:


> Nice day for a change here in NYC, so Im driving around with my friend and I have not seen a E46 M3 in sight, how I long to see another M3 on the road, it makes me smile. I usually give a thumbs up or smile in recognition of our pleasure in driving his car.
> 
> Im in Alpine NJ, and one M3 driver in Grey, with aftermarket wheels and some work on the M3, looked great, makes a turn while I am waiting for a light. I smile right at him, ya know, other words Im indirectly congratulating him on his nice ride, but he's got this GRIN.....the first thing that came to my mind was "You are a D I C K!", hey you are not the only one with aftermarket wheels on a M3.
> 
> ...


 :loco:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Frankly I wouldn't respond to *anyone* on the road unless I KNOW them, there are simply too many f**kin' wackos out there.


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

The HACK said:


> Frankly I wouldn't respond to *anyone* on the road unless I KNOW them, there are simply too many f**kin' wackos out there.


Like Riuster. :rofl:

Honestly though, I try to be as introverted as possible when I'm behind the wheel. :eeps: Unless the M3 or M5 driver catches me eyeing the ride, but they've never noticed, so I don't know what I'd do then. Haha


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

FenPhen said:


> Like Riuster. :rofl:
> 
> Honestly though, I try to be as introverted as possible when I'm behind the wheel. :eeps:  Unless the M3 or M5 driver catches me eyeing the ride, but they've never noticed, so I don't know what I'd do then. Haha


ha! ha!..funny..geez Phen...hey i better not see you on the road..i might give you a GRIN.  ...I didnt know you guys would be introverted at all, very unfriendly people on this board. Ill just close my windows and put my sunshades on...close everyone out!!!... 

hold up...eventhough you eye his ride and he or she notices, it would be polite to give a hand gesture, and not the finger or the GRIN...its just poor manners. IMO

I think some of these people buy these cars and they are just so..on a high trip, and their ego just did a quantum leap into the galaxy of arrogance.


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

Riuster said:


> hold up...eventhough you eye his ride and he or she notices, it would be polite to give a hand gesture, and not the finger or the GRIN...its just poor manners. IMO


I'd probably give a nod with the most neutral smile I could muster. :eeps:

...


----------



## Impulss (Sep 5, 2002)

you said he had a "grin" .... doesn't that constitute as a "smile or a nod" ??

Maybe he didnt' see you??!! What he did was not offensive at all! Now... if he flipped you the bird :flipoff: then maybe he was mocking you. hahah

I ran into a SL55 on the road this past Saturday.. i pointed to him like WASSSUP! and he gave me a :supdude: 

Maybe the problem is just you Ruister... ahha j/k


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

Impulss said:


> you said he had a "grin" .... doesn't that constitute as a "smile or a nod" ??
> 
> Maybe he didnt' see you??!! What he did was not offensive at all! Now... if he flipped you the bird :flipoff: then maybe he was mocking you. hahah
> 
> ...


well first of all, I dont harrass people on the road, its just timing...and we both greet...and you saying wassup to a driver in the SL55, now he was thinking "MAN, RED IS YOUR COLOR"...man....LMAO..hahahaha.. :rofl:


----------



## Impulss (Sep 5, 2002)

Riuster said:


> well first of all, I dont harrass people on the road, its just timing...and we both greet...and you saying wassup to a driver in the SL55, now he was thinking "MAN, RED IS YOUR COLOR"...man....LMAO..hahahaha.. :rofl:


hahah.. funny!

If i had a beetle, i wouldn't have been able to keep up with him doing a sprint from 55-120 in about 6 seconds  That's why he gave me the peace sign afterwards because I had him till the end


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

Impulss said:


> hahah.. funny!
> 
> If i had a beetle, i wouldn't have been able to keep up with him doing a sprint from 55-120 in about 6 seconds  That's why he gave me the peace sign afterwards because I had him till the end


The SL55 according to Mercedes does 0-60 mph in 4.5 seconds, your M3 is about 4.8 seconds, thats a few seconds....I think you should have seriously reved the M3 and matched him...or beat..him.....and plus hes got an automatic...and also extra fat.

I dont know man...RED is kinda matching your face right about now......and you should have given him the FINGER! hahahaha

hes probably mocking you in a MB forum.


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

Hmm,

I see other drivers that look grumpy or stand-offish, but I just figure its hard to read ones mind, life is a bit complicated at times.

I always will wave to another Bimmer driver :wave: 

But I dont take it personal if someone is focused on something other than cars.


----------

